# Shame on me. please help



## virus_killer (Oct 28, 2007)

Guys,

This is  really a stupid question i'am gonna ask here. it goes like this, today i had changed my login password in vista ultimate (32 bits) and now i don't remember it. I tried many different ways but couldn't succeed. I did Google as well but none of them were useful to recover my password. i would like to mention one thing is that i didn't made password recovery disk so please do keep in mind this. 

I know , u guys can solve any damn situation so please help on this men.

Thanks


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 28, 2007)

Yaar aaj hi password banaya aur aaj hi bhool gaya.Aisa kar jis time password create kiya tha us time jo cheez dimaag mein chal rahi thi usey yaad kar shayad password yaad aajaye.


----------



## virus_killer (Oct 28, 2007)

^^ buddha ho raha hun yaar, i was doin some " creative" work at that time and i as far as i know i had assign the same password (i.e. creative) but i guess saala spelling me kuch lafda ho gaya tha, but then how come i type the same wrong spelling in the re-type password field ?  please help me bhai lok.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 28, 2007)

i am not sure ... but  i think original cd from which u installed the os will help it seems!!!

but not sure..

if u dont have anything important format and reinstall..

coz help regarding this is near to hacking others computer...


----------



## virus_killer (Oct 28, 2007)

^^ I knew that you guys will say that it is regarding to hacking and all other stuff, but it's my own laptop, believe me. pls yaar i really need your help.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 28, 2007)

ok mate i think u can do it using a floppy or cd with a special program..

which u have to google...

and load them up..

and boot from it..

so that it will boot and reveal the pw for u..

this too not tooooo sure..

just google


----------



## virus_killer (Oct 28, 2007)

^^ I did but none of them were useful.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 28, 2007)

ophcrack is one such software but dunno about its compatibility with Vista.Hope this helps.


----------



## virus_killer (Oct 28, 2007)

^^ It's an ISO file and size is about 600 MB , i think , i don't need to download 600 MBs to recover my password file. or i have to ?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 28, 2007)

virus_killer said:
			
		

> ^^ buddha ho raha hun yaar, i was doin some " creative" work at that time and i as far as i know i had assign the same password (i.e. creative) but i guess saala spelling me kuch lafda ho gaya tha, but then how come i type the same wrong spelling in the re-type password field ?  please help me bhai lok.


Buddha @21???
this mite help-   *www.password-changer.com/
or this-    *pcsupport.about.com/od/windowsvista/f/forgetvistapass.htm
or maybe this- *pcsupport.about.com/od/windowsvista/ht/vistapwdisk.htm

offtopic-@devil-please clear ur inbox


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 28, 2007)

> Ophcrack is a Windows password cracker based on rainbow tables. It is a very efficient implementation of rainbow tables done by the inventors of the method. It comes with a GTK+ Graphical User Interface and runs on Windows, Mac OS X (Intel CPU) as well as on Linux.
> Òphcrâck 2.4.1 - 2007-08-02
> Ophcrack now also cracks the following LM accents with any LM hash table, even the freely available ones:
> È Ê Ë è ê ë Ù Ú Û ù ú û À Á Â Ã à á â ã Ò Ó Ô Õ ò ó ô õ Ì Í Î Ï ì í î ï
> ...



*ophcrack.sourceforge.net/


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 28, 2007)

lol you guys are talking about cracking/hacking openly.Use pm system plz this is my last warning to all of you abey yeh main nahi mods bolenge.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 28, 2007)

^^Shut Up man.See the link I have provided.....it is far from hacking\cracking.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 28, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^Shut Up man.See the link I have provided.....it is far from hacking\cracking.


Main teri baat nahi kar raha.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 28, 2007)

@gaurav i also didnt post anythig releated to hacking.bhai link pe click karne ka kasht toh kar lo.


----------



## virus_killer (Oct 28, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> Buddha @21???
> this mite help-   *www.password-changer.com/
> or this-    *pcsupport.about.com/od/windowsvista/f/forgetvistapass.htm
> or maybe this- *pcsupport.about.com/od/windowsvista/ht/vistapwdisk.htm
> ...



Thanks for the help bro, I tried the first one but it's not even booting up, and have you read the web page contents of second and last link ? I don't have password recovery disk so its really not that much useful.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 28, 2007)

let me search 4 more.


----------



## Garbage (Oct 28, 2007)

@ Virus-killer...

PM me ur e-mail ID. I'll send u an application. Just install it and make a bootable PenDrive or CD from it.

I'm using it... It is the FULL version of THIS


----------



## virus_killer (Oct 28, 2007)

^^ send me your avatar file as well,


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 28, 2007)

virus_killer said:
			
		

> ^^ send me your avatar file as well,


right click and save it on your computer hdd.
Remember that keeda is very naughty.


----------



## virus_killer (Oct 29, 2007)

^^ :d


----------



## Garbage (Oct 29, 2007)

^^ abe send kar dunga Avatar ki file bhi...


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 29, 2007)

that xp password iso says will work on vista too 
did'nt tried myself but try it ......

that 3-8 mb iso ..just to change password ( boot and change password )

or u can try that hiren cd also.........


----------



## hansraj (Oct 30, 2007)

did u r prob solve or is it still existing coz if u havent found a solution i have one


----------



## thinker (Oct 30, 2007)

that could be done only by hacking ur pc
not possible at all
u forgot ur password on the very day u set it
u must be a great d.....


----------



## virus_killer (Oct 31, 2007)

I reinstalled vista, because whatever help i was getting from the internet was not helpful, most of the applications were paid. i had no other choice left.


----------



## azzu (Oct 31, 2007)

^^ yaar 
ok now be care full write ur pass in sum Dir or something Else
i do had been in ur situation many times


----------



## hansraj (Oct 31, 2007)

@ virus killer
probably u didnt read my post and went for format..... i did found a solution after going thru u r problem only and it does work. i tried it on my pc. 
anyway its over now.


----------



## virus_killer (Oct 31, 2007)

^^ could u please tell me whats that ? it might be helpful in the future.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 31, 2007)

virus_killer said:
			
		

> ^^ could u please tell me whats that ? it might be helpful in the future.


matlab phir se password bhoolne ki taiyaari hai.


----------



## azzu (Oct 31, 2007)

^^ taiyaari nahi  Bhool hi gaya hoga


----------



## praka123 (Oct 31, 2007)

there must be ways to reset password in every OS(frankly,i know only Linux or Bsds).and i dont understand why it cant be shared here for windows?this is not piracy or hacking.go to Open Source Section and see how many are helped!,let the tip posted dude.we are no one to decide whether he/she will be using it for sane or not.these are basic things which users must be knowing.


----------



## Pavanw (Oct 31, 2007)

hi , I belive if the problem is not been resolved, I have a solution probaly worked for me in windows Xp home edition,may be vista do have these type of passward recovery.

try CLt + Alt +Del , the way we try to lock computer in network. 

U might get a screen where u will be asked to enter the User name.

Put user as Administrator or Admin & leave passward as Blank. 

Hope this work's for you.


----------



## hansraj (Nov 1, 2007)

guys just use the passware win key software latest version and the problem is solved. i have made a bootable pen drive and how to get it is just simple as there are lot of torrent sites available.


----------

